# Planning for 2012



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

And I thought it was only me that people thought was crazy for starting my Halloween 2012 planning in February. Sounds like you have a good start on the planning and plenty of time to make it happen. I too have started my planning, already have a new venue for this years soiree. Last two years we used a local castle (literally a castle) this year we have rented an antibellum mansion that would work well in any horror movie. Already have the caterer booked and have started on my costume for this year. Details to be posted on HF as we get closer to the day. Best of luck on your event, it sounds very detailed and very cool.


----------

